# recevoir les notification facebook sur iphone



## mobmob62 (19 Juin 2013)

bonjour a tous , je voudrais savoir s'il était necessaire de mettre une application Facebook dans mon iPhone pour dire que je recoive les notifications ou si elles se reçoivent meme quand je vais sur Facebook via le navigateur 
merci


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2013)

Obligé de passer par l'application FaceBook.


----------



## mobmob62 (19 Juin 2013)

bonsoir a toi , merci de ta reponse


----------

